# How to diagnose failure



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Posted in help thread but no takers - hope someone here is more knowledgeable.

Series 2 with upgraded dual drive. 
1) Out of the blue, lost video.
2) Moved box to my simple setup (sat box, tivo, tv) to rule out receiver. Box came up with no problems, was able to see/play NPL.
3) Moved box back to original location (connected to LCD TV via receiver), again, no video. But after a few minutes, the LED lights in front started flashing yellow/green.
4) Moved it to simple set up for a second time and it started up right away.
5) Moved it back to original location and it started up no problem - able to see NPL and live TV.
6) After a few minutes, lost video and got the flashy lights.
7) Moved it back to simple set up, no flashy lights but no video at all.

My #1 priority is to save my lifetime. Am willing to put in new drive, new power supply, what ever it takes. #2 priority is to save whatever I can off these drives.

Q1: Is there a way for me to diagnose? Harddrive, Power Supply, Motherboard, something else?
Q2: Is there someplace I can send it and have someone else do the work? Someone you'd trust? I'm not a hacker and would rather pay someone else to fix it.

thx.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can try swapping in a known working HDD and/or PSU.

TiVo does offer a "Repair" service where they send you a replacement DVR and can move Product Lifetime or monthly/Prepaid service over to it.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks cat.


----------

